# ghost boa?



## lee-travis

am i right in thinking that ghost boas are the end result of hypo boa x anery boa which produce double het snows, then the offspring (double het snows) are bred together to produce the visual snows?


----------



## Young_Gun

lee-travis said:


> am i right in thinking that ghost boas are the end result of hypo boa x anery boa which produce double het snows, then the offspring (double het snows) are bred together to produce the visual snows?


Ghost is Hypo het Anery x Anery (Hypo Anery or Hypo het Anery), which produces ghosts.

Snows are Albino het Anery x Albino het Anery or vice versa, so you wouldn't make DH Snows or Snows


----------



## Plutino

anery's recessive
hypo is co-dominant

anery x hypo will give 1/2 hypo het anery, 1/2 normal het anery
to get ghost the hypo needs to carry the anery gene as well ie:
hypo het anery x anery
or ghost x anery
or ghost x ghost
or hypo get anery x het anery etc etc

snow is the result of anery + albino
anery x albino = normals dh snow

sometimes hypo het anery is called hypo dh ghost

ghost != snow


----------



## lee-travis

thanks for that. I knew which on was recessive and co-dom but didint realise that the hypo had to carry the anery.

cheers


----------



## Mason

5this is where it helps to ignore the silly fancy breeder labels and think about the morph in terms of what genes are at play.

Ignore double hets, fancy names etc just understand what goes on in the background.

Using ghost as an example you'd know that ghost is visual hypo visual anery in the same snake. So you'd know that both parents have to carry the anery gene (either visually or as a het) and only one or both have to be hypo.

Snow = visual anery and visual albino in the same snake so again, knowing that both albino and anery are simple recessive you can work out that both parents have to have both genes either visually or as a het.

It's much harder to get confused if you ignore the silly breeder labels and work it out.


----------



## paulh

Mason said:


> 5this is where it helps to ignore the silly fancy breeder labels and think about the morph in terms of what genes are at play.


This is 100% true. Ignore the fancy labels, including "visual albino".

Using ghost as an example, there are two anerythristic mutant genes. And there are either two salmon (AKA hypo) mutant genes (rare) or one salmon mutant gene paired with a normal gene (the usual situation).

Using snow as an example, there are two anerythristic mutant genes and two albino mutant genes.


----------

